# Caulking between drywall



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Normally, you would tape and mud those corners. Unless the walls were decoupled for a soundproofing installation, then you would use an acoustical sealant. That's not to say that caulk wouldn't seal that gap..


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

Mud was applied to all the bedrooms but not to this main living room because we're were putting up crown mouldings and wanted to save some money.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

half inch gaps hot mud and paper tape. will seal it up just fine and won't crack.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

RCGA said:


> Mud was applied to all the bedrooms but not to this main living room because we're were putting up crown mouldings and wanted to save some money.


How much did you save by going that route?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> half inch gaps hot mud and paper tape. will seal it up just fine and won't crack.


Sorry, hot mud? .....:huh:...... for us clueless guys.
Thanks,


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

123pugsy said:


> Sorry, hot mud? .....:huh:...... for us clueless guys.
> Thanks,


No problem every one is learning it is mud you mix that has a chemical reaction with the water less srinkage and stuff here is the link to USG http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-durabond-setting-type-joint-compound.html


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> No problem every one is learning it is mud you mix that has a chemical reaction with the water less srinkage and stuff here is the link to USG http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-durabond-setting-type-joint-compound.html


Thanks.

I guess the reaction warms it up thus the "hot mud" term.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are putting up crown, a good acrylic latex will work fine to seal the gap as well prior to the crown installation.

Hot mud...:laughing:

Maybe I am just a guy with a simple sense of humor but that make me chuckle.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just be sure it is fire-rated caulk, especially if leaving a gap between crown/ceiling; http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...s.1,d.cGE&fp=5800adcad11c99c8&biw=853&bih=489

"4.6.7 When gaps occur at gypsum panel product joints, they
shall be not greater than 1/4 in. (6 mm) and shall be prefilled
with joint compound as specified in Sections 4.6.7.1 and
4.6.7.2.
4.6.7.1 Gaps not greater than 1/8 in. (3 mm) shall be prefilled
with either ready-mix or setting-type joint compound.
4.6.7.2 Gaps greater than 1/8 in. (3 mm) shall be prefilled
with setting-type joint compound." From; http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

That way you keep the fire rating of the wall/ceiling drywall used in houses just for that purpose; to keep the wood framing from burning.

Gary


----------

